# Obtaining a residence card



## Kevin B (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all

I am British and my wife is South African. She applied for her residence card 7 months ago and was given a pink-slip approving the application. We were told to wait 5 months for her residence card but have heard nothing since. We have been to the Limassol office to find out where the card is but they say they cannot help us. They have given us a phone number in Nicosia but no-one answers. Does any body know how we can find out what has happened to the residence card?

Thanks


----------



## amar_butt (Dec 3, 2012)

Kevin B said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am British and my wife is South African. She applied for her residence card 7 months ago and was given a pink-slip approving the application. We were told to wait 5 months for her residence card but have heard nothing since. We have been to the Limassol office to find out where the card is but they say they cannot help us. They have given us a phone number in Nicosia but no-one answers. Does any body know how we can find out what has happened to the residence card?
> 
> Thanks


the rules are changed, you need to apply again using eea2 application forms


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

amar_butt said:


> the rules are changed, you need to apply again using eea2 application forms


The eea2 is for residence in UK, not in Cyprus.

The residence should be issued within 6 months by law, and should really be a formality because you are Brit. Go back where you made the application and push again. 

Anders


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd expect a long wait.

I applied in early Feb of 2010, heard nothing until June when I had my home visit with immigration to prove I was not in a marriage of convince. Despite proving, I heard nothing from them for months. When I finally got the woman to pick up in late September, she issued a deportation notice with no reasoning in the mail that day. So I got my consulate involved as fast as I could google their fax number. 

After they stepped in I got my visa within 48 hours. Granted it did help the Immigration department had ventured into breaking a few EU laws with my situation. However the consulates are there for a reason and if you feel it is beyond the expected time frame, contact them at once. My case is a rare one but it pays to hope for the best and prepare for the worse.

Also, the immigration offices are just like semi-informal passport control booths. They mainly staffed by general police men and women skilled in some extra paperwork. Don't expect help from them as most of the main staff are all in Nicosia. I went in with my Cypriot landlady to discuss my issue and they threw up their hands saying 'We are only police, we do not deal with this.'


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

CanadianTraveler said:


> I'd expect a long wait.
> 
> I applied in early Feb of 2010, heard nothing until June when I had my home visit with immigration to prove I was not in a marriage of convince. Despite proving, I heard nothing from them for months. When I finally got the woman to pick up in late September, she issued a deportation notice with no reasoning in the mail that day. So I got my consulate involved as fast as I could google their fax number.
> 
> ...


KevinB should have a much simpler case. He is EU citizen and his wife have the right by EU law to join him. It is nothing that Cyprus can decide by themselfes. There is a EU office that can help, but I have forgot the link for the moment. I will find it and post

Anders


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

So did I.

I'm a Canadian married to a Brit. That's why my visa should have been accepted at once and issued right after the at home visit and how they were breaking a few rules.

It sucked that they interfered where they're not supposed to but that is why, when you are in doubt, it is best to contact your government's Representative in the area.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

CanadianTraveler said:


> So did I.
> 
> I'm a Canadian married to a Brit. That's why my visa should have been accepted at once and issued right after the at home visit and how they were breaking a few rules.
> 
> It sucked that they interfered where they're not supposed to but that is why, when you are in doubt, it is best to contact your government's Representative in the area.


It will be interesting when we come down in March. My wife is belarussian. We have been married almost 8 years when we arrived and lived in Germany more then 6 so she have a unlimited Residence Card for Germany. Wonder how they will act

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Anders, there'll be a new President by then. Everything will be wonderful !!!

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Anders, there'll be a new President by then. Everything will be wonderful !!!
> 
> Pete


Naa... Cypriots are not the fastest to change things, so.....

Anders


----------

